# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  #9270 selinia1, Σελήνια Σαλαμίνας

## akops76

Πλέον και ο κόμβος selinia1 #9270 είναι σε λειτουργια στην περιοχή των Σεληνιων Σαλαμίνας

Ο κόμβος αποτελείται απο ενα ταρατσοPC σε ρόλο router με 2 cm6 ενώ για OS τρέχει mikrotik με quagga & oslrd.

Απο πλευράς bblink υπάρχουν 2 σύνδεσεις:
1. Ενα bblink σε (a) με τον κόμβο #8008 kinglyr-selinia
2. Ενα bblink σε (a) με τον κόμβο #7335 pkent79 στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pkent79

Αύριο πάντως άμα έχει τέτοιο κρύο θα είμαι με γαντάκια και σκούφο. Πάγωσα ολόκληρος.

Το 80άρι πιάτο που είχα για τον papashark ήταν αυτό που τελικά γύρισα σε εσένα και το 60άρι κοιτάει τον Squall (Λουκάς) όπου και υπάρχει προσωρινό link με την όμνι του μέχρι να αγοράσει πλήρες εξοπλισμό. Επίσης πήρα ακόμα ένα 80άρι πιάτο για σύνδεση με papashark και περιμένω και από αυτόν κάποια κίνηση.

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, δεν είμαι καθόλου καλός στη στόχευση.  ::  
Δεν είναι το ατού μου. Θα είμαι αύριο με τον Squall πάλι στην ταράτσα, αλλά αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να βοηθήσει γιατί τα μακρυνά λίνκ είναι δύσκολα, ας το κάνει.

----------


## akops76

To link με το κόμβο pkent79 είναι απο σήμερα το μεσημέρι γεγονός.
Πλέον το Πέραμα..είναι και πάλι Online...(έστω και μέσω Σαλαμίνος!!!)


Αντώνης

PS: Αντε με το καλο...να βγει και το link με τον Πάνο(papashark) ώστε να κλείσει η διαδρομη.

----------


## pkent79

Μπράβο βρε Αντώνη.
Πολλά ευχαριστώ.

Αύριο θα ανέβω πάλι στην ταράτσα για να κάνω λίγο καλύτερη στόχευση. Το -65 μου γκρινιάζουν ότι δεν είναι καλό.  ::  

Αναμένω καλώδιο LMR400 να φέρει ο smarag για να μπορέσω να κάνω και το λινκ με papashark όταν θα είναι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## akops76

Δυστυχώς η mobo του δρομολογητή του κόμβου ψόφησε, λόγω των τελευταίων διακοπών του ρεύματος που μας φιλοδόρησε η ΔΕΗ(σε συνδιασμό με το γεγονος οτι δεν υπάρχει UPS στον κόμβο).

Γίνονται προσπάθειες να αντικατασταθει το hardware, ώστε σύντομα ο κομβος να επανέλθει.

Αντώνης

----------


## pkent79

Γειά σου βρε Αντώνη,

Καλά το κατάλαβα, αλλά ήμουν πολύ απασχολημένος αυτό τον καιρό.

Το link περιμένει ενεργό από εμένα.

----------


## vabiris

> Δυστυχώς η mobo του δρομολογητή του κόμβου ψόφησε, λόγω των τελευταίων διακοπών του ρεύματος που μας φιλοδόρησε η ΔΕΗ(σε συνδιασμό με το γεγονος οτι δεν υπάρχει UPS στον κόμβο).
> 
> Γίνονται προσπάθειες να αντικατασταθει το hardware, ώστε σύντομα ο κομβος να επανέλθει.
> 
> Αντώνης


εχω μια περισσευμα με celeron 450  ::

----------

